# 16's for wheels?



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello all,

Currently I have the stock 18's on my 06 GTO. I hate them. I feel like I am driving a fork lift with so little of tire. Its so hard for me to hook up. I want to get drag wheels and street slicks. I was wondering if anyone put 16's on there GTO? And if so, how did they work out for you? And does anyone know how wide of wheel you can fit without rubbing or modifications? Thanks.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

Langor said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Currently I have the stock 18's on my 06 GTO. I hate them. I feel like I am driving a fork lift with so little of tire. Its so hard for me to hook up. I want to get drag wheels and street slicks. I was wondering if anyone put 16's on there GTO? And if so, how did they work out for you? And does anyone know how wide of wheel you can fit without rubbing or modifications? Thanks.


well if you wanna unload your 18s', i'll ship you my 17's and some cash. 16" might be a bit to small and look odd. and from what i understood, any larger than 8.5 rim u have to bend the lip back.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

17" is the minimum OEM size due to the size of the rotors. You could probably get by with 15 or 16" in the rear, but 16" would be tight in the front.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

many people have used the 15 inch bottle caps from bmw 3 series with much success for the rears at least. not sure how things would clear the front. you can usually get a set of four for about 100 bucks or so.


----------

